# ipad wifi ne capte pas reseau



## marielle04 (1 Novembre 2013)

bonjour, j'ai un ipad 2 wifi que je viens d'acheter d'occasion et il a un problème ! il capte le reseau de ma bos quand je suis tout à coté mais dès que je m'éloigne, c'est fini, plus de reseau ! alors que mon iphone 4 capte le wifi SFR FON, et d'autres bos des voisins et ceci dans toute la maison!!!! pensez vous que ce soit un problème d'antenne dans l'ipad? j'ai reinitialisé les réglages reseau mais ça n'a servi a rien!  merci


----------



## Lauange (1 Novembre 2013)

oui, c'est fort probable.


----------

